# Show off nano 5Gal again :P



## tae2610 (Sep 9, 2009)

After try to fight with algae a while finally my tank is back muhahahahaha




Thank you 
CrownMan and JAXON777 for some information, plants, and shrimps


----------



## bettalover (Feb 24, 2009)

Looks good, might i suggest a couple more stems on the left to fill it out..


----------



## tae2610 (Sep 9, 2009)

bettalover said:


> Looks good, might i suggest a couple more stems on the left to fill it out..


Yes I love suggestion ^^
But I don't know why all plants in the back do not grow so far


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

Nice looking tank! I especially like the moss. Cherries are looking grown up and nice and red.


----------



## mindnova (Jan 22, 2008)

Very nice, well proportioned. Nothing like algae to ruin a lot of work.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Looks nice. Glad you were the Victor!


----------



## cichlidkeeper (Feb 3, 2010)

looks very nice. i agree with bettalover, but maybe the plants will grow in with time...


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Looks great. Very healthy.


----------

